# stopping eggs going mouldy and mites



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Some of the eggs that have been incubating for a long time have started going funny again and little mites on them so I clean the eggs and get rid of the mites but they go funny again.

Is there anything i can buy to stop this? Like a powder or something?


Cheers


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mycil foot powder used to work for me...

could too high humidity be the main cause???


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah mycil is good stuff :2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah ok will get some, Well only a few eggs are doing it but cant understand it as got nearly 60 eggs in there!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> Ah ok will get some, Well only a few eggs are doing it but cant understand it as got nearly 60 eggs in there!


light sprinkling... doesnt matter if some falls on the good eggs... try and get at all of the mould if poss...


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

thankyou!:2thumb:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Ive gotta add,ive seen alot of people breeding thier own snakes ect,i bet its the most frustrating thing to do.lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Ive gotta add,ive seen alot of people breeding thier own snakes ect,i bet its the most frustrating thing to do.lol


not at all... simply find something else to do for 60 days... :whistling2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

haha have to agree there It is very frustrating when they dont arrive, I am starting to get very impatient:lol2:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

snowyj99 said:


> haha have to agree there It is very frustrating when they dont arrive, I am starting to get very impatient:lol2:


haha i bet,after ive got enough experience with these scorp's and ill have to buy a different male,because these are from the same litter and i defo dont cross breed familes.but ill be getting a male from another breeder and breed them,once everything is sorted they are still tiny atm tooooo young lol.:flrt:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack,

Your always impatient.........:whistling2:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Generally good, healthy eggs will not grow molds... In most cases when an egg molds up it is because it is either infertile or the embryo has died... I have had a corn snake egg mold right in the middle of the clumped clutch and all the good eggs were not affected by the mold that grew on the one bad egg...


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I had quite a lot of mould due to excess humidity on my collared eggs early this year - done the athletes powder thing too but it only helped one or two - some of the failed ones looked like good eggs but who knows!!! very frustrating though!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

always better to have "not quite" enough humidity, than "too much"...
you can always spray around the eggs (if they need more) to boost it...

99% humidity = same *WEIGHT* of vermiculite to water... ie: 400gr of each...
doesnt look correct when you weigh them out, but, believe me, its spot on..


----------

